# Podcast iPad entre passionnés



## NyKo4 (19 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous, ça vous direz un podcast autour de l'iPad en vidéo ou en audio ? On pourrait faire plusieurs chroniques, application coup de coeur, astuce, impression etc ...
Je lance la proposition à vous de me donner vos impressions  
pour mener ce projet à bien, il faudra 
1 ou 2 animateurs, en plus de moi
1 graphiste pour que cela puisse faire un rendu pro (on est des amateurs, mais quand même  ) 

contactez-moi par email si vous êtes intéressés sinon laissez vos impressions et autres suggestions dans ce topic  

Mon mail ==> Je le supprime; les gens intéressés t'enverront un message privé, c'est mieux, sinon, ta boite va être pourrie de SPAMS. Gwen.

Merci 
NyKo


----------

